# Seachem vs PPS - Pro



## migdem (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi all,

Right now i have the Seachem products and dosing as recommended in their website but the costs are ultra high for a 450 litre tank. So I was browsing the net and found EI and PPS - Pro. I cannot do 50% WC weekly I only do 25% so I have to forget EI. So next one is the PPS Pro. Before this can I make something similar to Seachem products via dry ferts?

If not then for PPS - Pro is it really cheap? Will the plants suffer from any deficiencies? If yes can I add more ferts? Do i add more dosage daily or should i add more ferts to the current mix?

My current set up is

450 litre tank
Seachem Flourite gravel
216W T5's on for 10 hours daily I also have reflectors on them.
CO2 via ph controller set to 30 ppm


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi migdem,

I used Seachem and was very happy with the results. However as my number of aquariums grew, the expense did too. I then tried PPS-Pro but was disappointed, I had constant problems with my plants showing signs of deficiencies. I now have changed to EI dosing and have much fewer problems, but I still dose Flourish Comprehensive as a supplement to my CSM+B and Chelated Iron.


----------



## migdem (Nov 13, 2010)

the problem is that i cannot do a water change bigger then 25% weekly and EI require 50%. So what can i do?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

One suggestion is that you can dose less and do whatever amount of water changes that you can do. You don't want to get into limiting or terribly excess conditions.

This may help you figure it out. You can use two of wet's calculators to help you. You can play with the numbers a bit and adjust as necessary to approximate EI's dosing and 50% water changes over time. Then there is the fertilator here.
Find Concentrations of Stuff vs Time and Plant Uptake (or, how much junk in the trunk?): http://ei.petalphile.com/ 
A Nutrient (Stuff) Calculator: http://calc.petalphile.com/
fertilator: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilator.php

Another option is to do two 25% water changes per week.


----------



## migdem (Nov 13, 2010)

With water changes I cannot do More than 25% since the tank is big so I have to stick to it. About ferts I am a newbie on dry ferts so I do not know how to figure this out alone so if someone could help me I would be highly appreciated

Thanks


----------

